# We welcome Cowboy and Indian to our herd!



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

We went to look at a buck today and couldn't decide between the two of them so we brought them both home. Both are 100% ND and both have blue eyes. Cowboy, black and white, is 7 months old. Indian, tan and white, is 6 months old.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cute!!! The only reason why I would have gone with just Indian is because I want to get some color into my herd, besides black & white... Other then for that reason I'd probably have gotten both


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Loves them! So adorable.


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

I love them both too! I love love their colors!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

handsome guys...we had twin brothers name Cowboy and Pilgrim : )


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

The black and white one was already named Cowboy. The tan one was named something weird so I changed it to Indian. LOL 

I think I like Cowboy better but my husband likes Indian better. I love that they both have blue eyes! I got them both for a total of $140. I thought that was a pretty good deal.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Beautiful boys!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

They are very cute!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

nice


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Great looking little guys and a good buy too! Nice!!


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

Love the black and white, I have a 13yr old wether black and white with blue eyes. Can't beat the combo, first impressions of this combination is always WOW. 
Beautiful boys


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

awe so sweet!!


----------

